# New tires



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Goodyear Assurance Weather-Ready. They are a 65,000 mile all-season tire and Severe Snow Service Certified. You don't want to use winter tires all year around. The dry pavement during the summer will reduce a winter ties life because the tread compound is so soft.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I have been really happy with these with what little snow we got last year. The OEM Michelins were like a worn out sneaker in even light snow.



https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Continental&tireModel=PureContact+LS


----------



## Disco89 (Mar 3, 2020)

I've had blizzaks and liked them, but they wore a bit quicker than I would have liked. I'm very happy with my General Arctics. Performance is just about on par with blizzak, but they last much longer. I had a set on my 2011 that went 35K before I bought new. I also put them on my wife's Camry Hybrid. Bottom line is that virtually all winter tires will outperform all-season, and they are much safer. So regardless of the price, buy some. Remember, your summer tires will get a rest for a few thousand miles, so it will be in therory longer before you need to upgrade them as well. Factor that into your purchase.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I put on a set of Firestone Fuel Fighters 80,000 miles ago (70k tire) and still have almost 5/32 of tread left. Do the math. Not bad for a $115 tire. Note, that I am about 90% highway (30k/year).


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Vredestein Quatrac Pro are another all season tires with a severe snow service rating. But they are notably less expensive than the Goodyear's, and I don't think the Goodyear even come in size for gen2 17s


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

I thought of getting these 



https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Michelin&tireModel=Energy+Saver+A%2FS&partnum=155VR7ESAS&autoMake=Chevrolet&autoModel=Cruze&autoYear=2012&autoModClar=Eco


----------

